# Maui Ocean Club floor plans?



## ocdb8r (May 12, 2008)

Is there somewhere that details the differences between the original units and the new units?  I'd love to see floorplans and pictures if there are any out there....

C.


----------



## Dave M (May 12, 2008)

I assumed you meant Maui Ocean Club and changed the title to make it more descriptive for those who might have an interest in the subject. If I erred, please advise and I'll change the title again.

The older units are converted hotel rooms. You can see the floor plans and photos on the right side of this Redweek page. 

Sample floor plans and photos for the new Lahaina wing can be seen on this Redweek page.


----------



## taffy19 (May 12, 2008)

ocdb8r said:


> Is there somewhere that details the differences between the original units and the new units? I'd love to see floorplans and pictures if there are any out there....
> 
> C.


 




2 BR unit at the new Lahaina tower.





3 BR corner unit overlooking the ocean and the pool and grounds of the original MOC resort.  They are fixed units only for a specific week.






1 BR unit at the main MOC building.






2 BR unit at the main MOC building.

You can find more information here. The newer ones are called the "villas" and the older ones are called the "suites". It is on the left side of the page when you click through it.


----------



## thinze3 (May 13, 2008)

iconnections said:


> 2 BR unit at the main MOC building.....



Suppose everyone wanted to eat dinner at the same time.
What would you do? 

:rofl:


----------



## DanO (May 13, 2008)

Do the older 2 bedroom suites have a washer and dryer in the unit?


----------



## Michigan Czar (May 13, 2008)

DanO said:


> Do the older 2 bedroom suites have a washer and dryer in the unit?



Nope, but a laundry room with washers and dryers are available to use for a fee.


----------



## kmij (May 13, 2008)

*suites or villas*

when doing a "request first" can you request a villa (w/full kitchen) or would they be imposible to get as they are so new?? 
and are the converted hotel rooms referred to as "suites" and the new bldgs "villas"??
thanks for your response!


----------



## Michigan Czar (May 14, 2008)

kmij said:


> when doing a "request first" can you request a villa (w/full kitchen) or would they be imposible to get as they are so new??
> and are the converted hotel rooms referred to as "suites" and the new bldgs "villas"??
> thanks for your response!



Yes you can though I cannot speak to your chances. You are correct on the naming of conversion = suites, new = villas.


----------

